# 3 Year Old American Quarter Horse Gelding



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Can I please get some suggestions about conformation????


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Better pictures would help out a lot! Some are blurry or distracting, check out the link to the thread it helps you with what pictures you should take. The better the pictures the more critique you will get.  I personally cannot tell much from what you posted. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok thanx, i will try to get some better pictures


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What I see is not too bad. Horse had a great rear end (good engine!) and a very strong coupling. Shoulder seems steepish and I suspect the horse is tied in at the knee (but will wait for better photos to say for sure). 

One thing for sure, this horse is built VERY downhill. 

Looking 4ward to better photos!

I just looked at his pedigree.. LOTS of Halter horse in there...


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol yes, i am hoping that his shoulders will catch up to his butt


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Country Gal said:


> Lol yes, i am hoping that his shoulders will catch up to his butt


At three I doubt it. This breed tends to mature younger than a warmblood and if you are uneven at 3 you are probably uneven for life. Especially since this horse appears to have been fed correctly (he is in very nice shape). 

Not saying it "can't" happen. Just saying it probably won't. 

Have you had him near cows at all?


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

No I havn't had him near cows, why???


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Wondering if, with that down hill build, he might take and interest in cutting or working cattle.

I always like it when a horse bred for working cattle (the Quarter horse) actually shows interest and does want to work with them. It is like a Border collie taking an instinctive interest in sheep or a Setter taking an interest in birds... Love to see the genetics kick in.


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Ya some day i hope to try team sorting with him


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elana said:


> What I see is not too bad. Horse had a great rear end (good engine!) and a very strong coupling. Shoulder seems steepish and I suspect the horse is tied in at the knee (but will wait for better photos to say for sure).
> 
> One thing for sure, this horse is built VERY downhill.
> 
> ...


Actually there is not enough halter breeding in this horse to matter...you have ONE line to Impressive, the rest is ALL WP. This is not a halter bred horse, but a WP bred horse. I knew Open Range personally (RIP Freddie), and the people that bred him...good friends of mine. I saw him "grow up" and get started under saddle until he was sold at Congress as a 3 YO. He was an awesome horse and it's so sad he died so young.

Anyway....all of the horses in this pedigree were proven winners in the WP pen. The dam of Open Range was a kick butt WP mare....saw her show for years on my AQHA circuit. 

OP...I would love to see an under saddle vid if you have one!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elana said:


> At three I doubt it. This breed tends to mature younger than a warmblood and if you are uneven at 3 you are probably uneven for life. Especially since this horse appears to have been fed correctly (he is in very nice shape).
> 
> Not saying it "can't" happen. Just saying it probably won't.
> 
> Have you had him near cows at all?


This horse is not built nor bred for cow work. 

I would like to see better pics. There are pics where he was level across the topline which is a GOOD thing, then some downhill. If you have a horse growing, that *never* goes level during it's growth....you have a horse that will be downhill. He may end up slightly downhill, but if he has a great set of hocks...it won't matter. What I DO see is slight bone in the front legs and what is bordering a mutton wither. If you can get a dead on side profile shot, set up square, photo taken from standing center of his barrel I would love to see it. It's important to have the legs directly following a plumb line down the leg. So the back legs, the hock would fall directly below the point of buttock and the front legs directly below the point of shoulder.


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Unfortunatly i dont have any videos of him under saddle yet, when the weather gets better and i get riding him again i will try to get one for you


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> This horse is not built nor bred for cow work.


Neither was a 1/4 Belgium 3/4ths QH gelding I had.. but he was h**l on cattle. REALLY good. 

This horse does not have the genetic background.. but I always like to see. Sometimes they do surprise you.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Indeed, Elana. A quarab, with a halter mare mother and a halter horse daddy had excellent cow sense. Lots of "snort and blow" when he saw cows. Never tried tried to rope one off him, but when let into the field together, he chases after it like a cat on a mouse.


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Elana said:


> Neither was a 1/4 Belgium 3/4ths QH gelding I had.. but he was h**l on cattle. REALLY good.
> 
> This horse does not have the genetic background.. but I always like to see. Sometimes they do surprise you.


Yea, I plan on showing and trail riding him, I would also like to see what he is like around cows, I have always wanted to try it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You will know within 30 minutes or less.. sometimes 30 seconds or less.. if there is any cattle interest. 

They either follow cattle and show great interest.. or no interest.. and a few head for the hills at a dead run!!


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Elana said:


> You will know within 30 minutes or less.. sometimes 30 seconds or less.. if there is any cattle interest.
> 
> They either follow cattle and show great interest.. or no interest.. and a few head for the hills at a dead run!!


Lol hopefully he doesn't decide to run!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImpulsiveLucy (Oct 8, 2012)

He looks slightly long-backed, and as others have said he is REALLY downhill! Which could change, my 4 year-old Appy is still growing! But if he stays like that, you'll have a hard time collecting him and getting his butt underneath him! Working cows will be hard for him too, since it requires so much of the horses butt. But I like his butt. A lot. Lol, and he seems slightly narrow chested? Which could also fill out as he's still young! But I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

ImpulsiveLucy said:


> He looks slightly long-backed, and as others have said he is REALLY downhill! Which could change, my 4 year-old Appy is still growing! But if he stays like that, you'll have a hard time collecting him and getting his butt underneath him! Working cows will be hard for him too, since it requires so much of the horses butt. But I like his butt. A lot. Lol, and he seems slightly narrow chested? Which could also fill out as he's still young! But I'd take him in a heartbeat!


Lol yes he is very downhill I got him as a yearling and he was very short, but that winter he grew very fast and his butt is around 16.1hh, I really hope he fills out more since I enjoy showing him in halter yea I fell in love with him immediately!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow he's gorgeous! Actually related to a gelding we had too. Our gelding was a son of Zippo Dandy, who was by Zippo Pine Bar and out the Windchester mare Miss Shy Wind. He was deffinitely a WP bred horse, but he made one heck of an all around horse. He was good at team roping, and even though he was 16.1 hands he ran and turned barrels and poles like a speedy little 14.3 hand horse! And no matter what kind of class we endered him in, he ALWAYS turned heads and never failed to place in the ribbons. I got a feeling your guy will be like that.
This was our horse, Ranger:

Sorry, I couldn't decide what photo would be a good one of him to show xD
Also, in the photo with the 5th place ribbon, we got that after I messed up and went off course in a HALTER class.. Didn't have proper attire either, and we still got fifth. And in one here shows him turning a barrel well at a lope/gallop


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My point is, can't always go by looks lol


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Wow he's gorgeous! Actually related to a gelding we had too. Our gelding was a son of Zippo Dandy, who was by Zippo Pine Bar and out the Windchester mare Miss Shy Wind. He was deffinitely a WP bred horse, but he made one heck of an all around horse. He was good at team roping, and even though he was 16.1 hands he ran and turned barrels and poles like a speedy little 14.3 hand horse! And no matter what kind of class we endered him in, he ALWAYS turned heads and never failed to place in the ribbons. I got a feeling your guy will be like that.
> This was our horse, Ranger:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't decide what photo would be a good one of him to show xD
> ...


Very cute lol i named mine ranger too I would like to do speed events with him but he is way to slow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha thank you 
And u can probably do fun shows with him for speed events


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha thank you
> And u can probably do fun shows with him for speed events


Yea i have tried it with him just extremely slow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha aww


----------

